

About Those New CrunchPad Pictures - Arrington's take - mkuhn
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/10/about-those-new-crunchpad-pictures/

======
vaksel
if they aren't planning to release, why do they already have packaging
manufactured?

~~~
DenisM
Packaging is part of the package, so to speak.

In other words, it's a part of the ownership experience and part of what
people pay money for.

------
DenisM
WebKit! Nice!

